# Inside or Outside... and Why?



## JensDreamboy

Sandra I knew this was bothering you  It bothers me too, but I don't know what to say about it. I for sure keep Theo and Romeo inside and would never have it any other way. What other way is there really?? I do know people who have kept outside dogs (my husband's family who live in CA) and I just don't get it.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

Lego&Jacub said:


> Just wondering if you keep your golden(s) inside or outside the home... and why?


inside, as are the six cats, safer that way, no completely fenced yard and rachel wouldn't want to be out by herself even if I did....she has to have someone with her when outside....


----------



## Charlie06

INSIDE....when I was very young we had a dog that was kept outside in a pen with a dog house. I HATED it. He was the friendliest dog and was never allowed to come inside the house but I couldn't do anything about it. He was out there during snowstorms and thunder and lightning. There is no was I would ever do that to my dogs. They are in with me and I don't care if I have hair and mud all over my house.


----------



## Ljilly28

Inside- and even stay in hotels while traveling. They do have a fenced yard with the door left open a lot to go in and out as they choose.


----------



## JensDreamboy

Also, I would think that a golden who is kept outside would have a very different disposition then one who is kept as part of the family inside. I would think that the outside dogs would be much less social and much more difficult to calm. Plus would they be potty trained???


----------



## jealous1

All of mine are inside dogs but can come and go into a fenced area at will because of the dog door. When Rott'n (our rottweiller) first broke into our backyard (yes, he picked us--saw the "sucker" sign that only dogs can see on the front of the house) he was an outside dog because of the fact that my DH felt he needed to be an outside dog due to his size and because when he was growing up all of their hunting dogs were outside dogs. Rott'n pretty much stayed on the back deck most of the time wanting to come in. Over the past couple of years, I have been able to convert him into an inside dog, and boy is he a happy boy! DH just shakes his head and smiles. My dogs are my children and although they like going outside when I am with them, usually prefer to be where I am.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin is an inside dog because that's the way we want it. Our dogs we had before Merlin were inside/outside, meaning when the weather was good they stayed in the fenced yard during the day. Lots of shade and comfy dog houses to sleep in if they wished. But when we were home they were inside with us. I don't think I'll ever leave Merlin outside if I'm not home and I couldn't even consider it now. He's so young and a digger too. What if he dug a hole and got out? What if someone decided to take him? Our other dogs were not so friendly with strangers. Merlin would wag his tail for the devil himself.


----------



## marieb

Maddie is an inside dog and our past dog was also an inside dog (and our cat too)! I would never even think of leaving my dog outside ... they love to be around people and I think it's so sad if they aren't allowed inside the house. We have an invisible fence but Maddie isn't trained for it yet so I've been keeping her on a leash outside.


----------



## ShadowsParents

Shadow and Hunter are inside dogs, because they are part of our family. We chose goldens because of their wonderful family-like dispositions and we wanted them to be inside, to be companions, to snuggle in bed with us. If we had true 'working dogs' it might be a different story - I really don't know.

My Dh grew up with outside dogs, and he told me the relationship is very different. He much prefers his inside dogs.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Inside. Only know of one outside dog and he is a working collie on a sheep farm and he won't stay inside. He will come and visit but then go and sleep in his kennel. This doesn't bother me as he is with his owners all day on the farm, the kennel is just for sleep. 

But having a dog in your garden while you work all day then coming home and not spending the rest of your time with your dog seems very cruel to me. I know people say that their dog gets plenty of company but I don't see it. How many people spend hours and hours everyday in their garden? Maybe an hour or two at the most. This is not enough for a dog.

I needd my dogs to greet me when I walk in the door. I want them lying at my feet as I watch TV.


----------



## HovawartMom

Inside cos I live in Florida and it's way too hot to leave them,out!.
When I lived in France,My dogs were outside dogs and loved it!.They were out at night and when we were out but were inside with us when we were back!.They were housetrained and very social!.


----------



## nixietink

Could never leave a dog outside. Especially right now with the weather warming up in so cal. Dogs are part of the family and should be treated like one.


----------



## T&T

Mr T is an outdoor dog. He's miserable inside, he's always hot & asks to go out & wants that WE stay out with him ! In the winter time he sleeps inside at night but can't wait to go out in the morning ! He also asks to go inside when there are fireworks ... or rifle shots during hunting season ... cause the sound of these REALLY terrify him. Soon the mosquitoes will be landing here ... sorry Mr T ... you'll have to sleep inside at night !


----------



## jcasks

I would never even leave Tucker outside in our fenced in yard if I ran to the store and back. I am pretty protective and I see a few dogs in my neighborhood that are outside dogs, that obviously don't want to be and the look on their faces just makes me want to cry. I do think that some dogs love to be outside, like T&T said....in that case I don't really see a problem with it. Especially since you are bringing him in during times you know he wants to be or should be.


----------



## metamorphosis

I agree...if a dog WANTS to be outside that is a different story, as long as they are being let in when they come to the door or when they try to follow other dogs or their humans...or when they are "forced" to come in during rain/storms/extreme heat or cold, etc. 
However, planning to have an "outside dog" just seems irresponsible to me...especially with a GR. They NEED to be with their humans as much as they want to be. Size of home shouldn't be an issue. As I stated before, I have a friend in NYC that had 2 labs and 3 cats in a 750 sq ft apartment...and he didn't have the luxury of being able to open a door and let them run in a yard. They got at least 4 walks a day, got to go to central park via dog-friendly cabs, and had a dog park within a mile of the apartment...those were some of the happiest dogs I have ever known.
In my opinion, if a person is not willing to take the time to train house manners and allow their dog to truly be a part of the family, the dog deserves to be with a family that is willing to put that time and effort in.

Sorry if this offends anyone, I just have very VERY strong beliefs about this subject.
Not to mention, I wouldn't be able to handle the puppy dog eyes through the window.


----------



## PeanutsMom

Mine all stand at the door letting out "hey you" barks while Peanut uses his paw and makes a knock sound just like human would, and that is just if we make them go out to potty when it's sprinkling(they sometimes refuse to leave the deck but eventually give in and pee so they can come back in). So I know mine would not want to be outside full time. I also know we had outdoor dogs growing up, one was the old english sheepdog I considered my brother as a childish. He had a 6 foot by 6 foot wooden enclosure under my playhouse,which was up on stilts, with hay stacked along the walls on each side for insolation. He was let to come in if he acted interested but he rarely did. He would choose to sleep under my bedroom window every night. When we first got him he was kept in a garage all the time by his former owners. His 1 acre fenced yard was his paradise. That's just my experience with outdoor dogs and I also know that where you live has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## 3 goldens

I grew up with outsdie dog, English Setters and Pointers. We al;ways had at leat 2, usually 2 or 4. They were hunting dogs and their life was outside and they enjoyed each other. However,, us kids played with them all the time. We used them for "pack horses", to pull the wagon, etc, They went with us to the fields to play, ot wak, etc Older ones wer rought in side if it got really cold. They had nice warm dog houses with hay in for winter. But I will also add that back then, many dog bigger than a Peke ws an out door dog.

Bot of my Irish Settes and all my goldens have been/are indoor dogs. Or I should say, indoor or outdooras they pleae. They go in and out whenever they want to and 90% of the time prefer to be inside--unless I am outside. They also sleep in the bed with me/hubby when he is home. 

Iknow that dogs that stay inside learn a lot more words than dogs that are kept outsdie. I could say walk,ride, eat, etc to any of my out door dogs and they would have had a clue as to what I was talking about. I justr flat enjoy having my dogs around me all the time.


----------



## Celeigh

Inside. Although most of the year I have the back doors open so they can go in and out as they please. Mostly they are in.


----------



## LibertyME

I beleive in the expression - 'you love what you spend time with...'
Whether it is your children, spouse, job, or your dog....
Having a dog underfoot is not the same thing (to me) as spending time with them....

I belevie there are 'house dogs' that are miserable and outdoor dogs that are miserable too...


----------



## Eupher

Uh oh! Another hot-button issue!

We don't yet have our puppy, but when we do, our plan is to crate-train her indoors. HOWEVER....

Since we have only one week of vacation between the time we pick her up and the time we go back to work AND since it's unknown at this time as to whether or not Belle can withstand 5 hours of being crated without blowing a gasket, we are prepared to have her stay outdoors (weather permitting) in a locked kennel on our patio. There's a doghouse she can use, but it's her option.

There is no chain to be seen, there is no stake in the ground, there is only a 6x12x6 kennel with a doghouse (above ground). Oh, and plenty of water! 

When I get home for lunch, about 5 hours will have elapsed since Belle was last tiptoeing through the tulips. If the initial housebreaking efforts work at all, we're hoping that she hasn't blown a gasket for one, and two, that if she did have to do her business, that it's far enough away from her "den" that she doesn't get confused with potty in the kennel versus potty in the crate.

After a short walk and lotsa atta-girls, it's back in the kennel for the afternoon (again, weather permitting) and when I get home from work, we're going to take a 30 minute walk, with a purpose.

Then it's suppertime, and lots of interaction, maybe some playtime outdoors, and with luck, maybe we'll have worn out Belle enough that she sleeps like a baby in her crate - until her 2 a.m. walk, though.

That's our plan!


----------



## kalkid

Daisy is in the house when we are home and out when we are not. Well to clarify I have doggie door in the garage so she can go in and out as she pleases during the day, at night I close the door. Her crate is in the garage and she sleeps in it unless it is extremely hot outside which isn't to often. She actually goes to her crate on her own at night and prefers it in my opinion. During the day she's out playing in the yard. Most days I get home and she's outside in the sun sleeping against the garage doors waiting on me. Works great for us but as usual to each his own and this is certainly a "thin" ice subject.


----------



## alsublett

My two love to be wherever I am - If they are asleep on an A/C vent somewhere and they hear me go out to the back yard, they will cry until I opent he door to let them out. My youngest prefers to be out, but really just wants to be with me.

God, I love these two boogers. I can not imagine not having them underfoot. What cracks me up the most is that they still think of themselves as LAP dogs at 58 and 85 pounds!!!


----------



## Sunnie Sky

*Inside*

I would worry way too much to leave Sunnie outside, I just know someone would take her,even though our yard is somewhat fenced. Or she would get hurt. She is part of our family. I think even Lily the unhappy cat would not like to see Sunnie living outside. LOL

She also loves the A/C vents she is on one of them all the time. She only likes being outside when we are out there, she won't stay out too long.


----------



## Hali's Mom

From all the stories I've heard about gates being left open accidently and dogs getting out, I would be afraid to have Hali outside when I was not home.
Also, I've heard of dogs being stolen from unattended yards especially purebreds.


----------



## fostermom

Inside. They only want to be out for any amount of time if I am out with them. Otherwise they are standing at the back door waiting for me to let them back in.


----------



## Adriennelane

I just copied some of another post I just made, but here:

My first dog was an outside-only dog, and she lived a happy, healthy 15 years. My in-law's dog is outside-only, and she's perfectly happy. Lucy's not outside-only, but she gets to spend plenty of time playing in her backyard. In fact, she's out there right now, and was thrilled that I left her there instead of in the house before work this morning. She has a ball out there, playing by herself; we've caught her on many occasions. I wouldn't feel right keeping her cooped up all day, just as many don't feel right about leaving their dogs alone in the yard all day. I got Lucy with it in mind that she would primarily be an inside dog, but that she could spend as much time during the day outdoors as possible. We do keep her in if there's going to be bad weather. She'll go in for the afternoon when I go home at lunch today. When it's extremely hot or cold, she'll be inside. She always sleeps inside with us - usually _literally _with us. It's a personal choice. What's right for some isn't for others, and while both sides have valid points, we should respect each other's decisions. I think it's a lot like a new mother deciding whether to go back to work or stay home. There are good reasons to do both, and neither should be looked down upon as long as real neglect and abuse isn't happening.

Oh, and our gates are both locked from the inside, so no one can open them to let Lucy out. She's not much of a digger, either. She just occasionally will dig a "bed" for herself.


----------



## tannernoodle

Our golden was an inside dog all his life. When we built our new house and fenced in the yard and had a BABY...he liked going outside more and more...hee hee...he'd spend hours laying on the covered deck on his doggy bed happy as can be. In the summer he wanted to stay outside while we were away at work. We both work in town and my parents are next door retired so I knew he'd be fine as they could see him and sometimes let him in or bring him to their house for a while. It was his choice though. I'd try to get him back in the house before work after potty and he'd just flop on his bed like, I'm staying outside mom! Go to work! So I did. He was fine...and safe. Our yard was in the back of our house and the neighbors were home during the day as well so I knew nobody would just walk up and let him out or take him.


----------



## heartofgold

JensDreamboy said:


> Also, I would think that a golden who is kept outside would have a very different disposition then one who is kept as part of the family inside. I would think that the outside dogs would be much less social and much more difficult to calm. Plus would they be potty trained???


I got Scout from a breeder who lives on a 16 acre piece of land and although her dogs always come in at night they are left outside for most of the day. When she thinks her female will be in heat her male goes to the barn and the famale stays in the house in her whelping room. All of her pups are born in the home and hand raised. She has pasture style fence around 4-5 acres of property with invisible fence along it so they know their boundries. They are two of the happiest and well behaved dogs I've ever met. They are also lean and healthy because they have room to run. If I had enough shade and I was confident that Scout would stay home that's how I would have it, but I don't. They get to chase squirrels, swim in the pond, and dig in the mud all they want and at night they have a warm bed to sleep in. In a way I wish Scout could have that even though I don't think the bond would be quite as strong between us. For her though she is with me inside.


----------



## tannernoodle

I've met many outside dogs as well. Farm dogs mostly. They would rather be outside it seems than inside, protecting the property. I don't see anything wrong with that either as long as they're provided good shelter and get the attention they need. I mean there are "working" dogs too. I couldn't see having my golden living outside though but I guess it just depends on what kind of property you have and what your lifestyle is...


----------



## norabrown

Inside! Isn't that the whole point of bringing them into our families?.....to have their company and companionship?


----------



## AmyinAr

Inside! I would never be able to forgive myself if I came home to a dog stung by too many bees or bitten by the wrong kind of snake. They are safe inside, they can be happy outside when I am with them.


----------



## SimTek

I have 5 inside dogs, 3 inside cats, and 2 outside cats. I have a fenced in back yard. The dogs are only outside when one of us is home. If they start barking I hush them up or bring them back in. Don't want them to bother the folks next door.
Also, My Sammy, the 6 month Golden, does not like to be outside unless me our my wife is with her. She wont even go out with the other dogs unless I go out also. As soon as I head to the door to go in she will beat me to it. She will stand inside the door as the other 4 dogs race past her to get outside but she wont go. Anyone else have this problem with their Golden? There is no way I could keep Sammy outside. She would bark and tear down my door to get in.


----------



## breec3

Comet and Sadie are inside dogs all the way, they like being with me wherever I am. If it is just sprinkling outside Comet wont go out. He pokes his head out and says forget this and backs right up and will hold it as long as he can.

I would be afraid that they would dig and get loose if they were left in the backyard. I have a kennel for them and it has big square bricks, so they couldnt dig out of that, but I have already seen Sadie climb on top of the dog house and debated whether she should jump the fence into the back yard.

Besides who would keep me warm and fuzzy while we sleep

Sadie is also a barker if she is left outside in the kennel for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Inside, but the door is almost always open. Campbell and Odin choose to sleep outside at night in the summer...but they can come in any time they want. They tend to move from room to room with me, especialy Bailey. I spend lots of time outside, so they're outside a lot, and will stay out without me, especially if there's activity in a neighbors yard..Oh so nosey goldens!!

The only time I put them out and close the door is to wash the floors..it's easier and quicker without dirty paws!! For that hour they stand with their noses pressed against the glass slider...It's very, very rarely too cold to be outside during the day here for Goldens with their thick winter coats. And if there's snow there's no way I can get them in, except with the dinner call.

Even though we have a large fenced yard they also get out for long walks at least once a day, mostly off leash so they can run.(another contentious issue) In summer it gets hot enough here that we need to be back by 6.30 or 7 am to beat the heat...and they pretty much stay in till evening apart from potty breaks.

Margaret


----------



## Miss Happy

Inside - Sweet Katie wants to be with us - inside or outside.


----------



## beargroomer

inside. we have no yard, but even if we did, gaius would be an inside dog.


----------



## LibbysMom

Libby is an inside dog. Even though we don't have a yard or a fence, I still could not imagine leaving her outside. My parents had 3 dogs (just put one down last week) that I grew up with. They are indoor dogs. Last week my mom was in the hospital having surgery on a broken hip. My dad works 12 hour days and there was no one to come let the dogs out. The weather was going to be pretty mild so my dads plan was to leave them outside when he went to work in the morning. It broke my heart since they have NEVER been outside dogs (except the one who was just put down didn't mind) and ecspecially their Golden would take to being outside as being "forgotten" (she's "sensitive"). 

Luckily my mom recovered fairly fast and they let her come home instead of going to a rehab center so the dogs only had to be left out for 3 days (and they were in at night). Each morning I called my dad to make sure that he checked their water adn checked the fence and Gate. It made me so nervous knowing that they were out since they live only a few blocks from Lake Michigan and in the other direction a busy road!!! I'm not sure if my mom knows he left them out or not but I know that her dogs helped her want to recover faster!!! 

But I agree, some dogs LIKE being outside and if they "work" outside and are farm dogs (or some hunting dogs) then its fine but personally, I could never leave Libby outside. She's IS our daughter and I would be so worried about her!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom

LibertyME said:


> I belevie there are 'house dogs' that are miserable and outdoor dogs that are miserable too...


I agree with this 100%. Everything depends on the situation. People who want their dogs to be so much of a house dog that they don't let them enjoy the outdoors (playing in the mud, running free, etc) can create a dog that is miserable as well. It's all circumstances. 


Sam comes in and out as he pleases, but is mostly inside due to the fact that he's crated while we are at work. He varies day to day on which he seems to prefer. Sometimes he insists on being in where on other days he wants to be outside in the sunshine playing. We pretty much let him dictate.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My two are kept inside. All my dogs throughout my lifetime have been indoor dogs. Why? I can't cuddle them if they're outside. Plus, they are attached at my hip. 

I do remember the most beautiful Golden in a rescue who preferred to be an outdoor dog. In fact, this rescue thought it was best for him and made potential adopters aware of this. There was a complication after neutering and he dribble urine all day long.


----------



## Debles

Mine are INSIDE. They love playing and retrieving outside as long as we are with them!

Our Golden rescue REQUIRES adopters to sign a contract stating the golden WILL live inside and never be left outside alone. Of course, we really can't enforce this but we don't allow people to adopt who say stuff like "dogs belong outside" etc.

My first golden spent alot of time outside due to my ex husband (part of the reason he's my EX husband) I was young and stupid. She was nervous when I first brought her back in the house full time but got used to it. I still feel guilty about it.

Mine are lying on the couch next to me right now. : )


----------



## Jo Ellen

Mine is strictly inside. I like her where I can see her.

I'd like to hear from the breeders on this forum what their preferences are, and why.

:wave:


----------



## Bogart'sMom

My dogs are inside dogs I just don't want trouble with the neighbors about dogs barking all the time. My neighbors barly know that I have dogs they are 95% quiet and content. Since Feb we have a doggydoor in our patio door and it's the greatest. Bogart and ZsaZsa still spent most of their days inside but I catch Bogart sometimes how he just hangs out on the patio in the evenning when it's warm inside and cool outside. At night the doggydoor is closed but that's fine also. ZsaZsa came as a 2 year old to us and she used to be an outside dog with shed as protection. Now she only goes outside in the yard to do her pee breaks and comes right back in she loves her walks but hates to be locked out int he yard.


----------



## Pointgold

Mine are both inside our home, and inside our I/O kennel. No dogs are ever outside in either our yard or the 2 acre dog yard unattended. I've elaborated as to how our dogs are kept more than once, as have most all the other breeders on this forum, and provided photos. My dogs are happy, extremely well socialized, healthy and active. :wave:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

My guys are inside, the cat is inside also. I just don't understand the strictly outside thing, never have, never will.


----------



## Maggies mom

Mine are inside mud and all and wouldnt have it any other way. They are part of our family.


----------



## AndyFarmer

My vote is inside. I don't leave my dogs outside during the day or night when I'm not home. I also would not leave them outside in a kennel, dog house, crate, chained or anything else "containing" for fear that other animals could get to them, storms (especially in MO) pop up all the time unexpected, honery kids/adults could throw things at them or throw poison in the yard, people steal dogs, things like that...I think you get the idea. My dogs will always be inside dogs.


----------



## Jo Ellen

> Mine are both inside our home, and inside our I/O kennel.


That's not exactly clear to me, PG.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Pointgold said:


> Mine are both inside our home, and inside our I/O kennel. No dogs are ever outside in either our yard or the 2 acre dog yard unattended. I've elaborated as to how our dogs are kept more than once, as have most all the other breeders on this forum, and provided photos. My dogs are happy, extremely well socialized, healthy and active. :wave:


My dogs are kept the same as PG. This topic has been covered more than once and a lot of breeders have posted as to how they keep their dogs. I believe that JoEllen even started a thread a while back about this very topic with a poll included.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Pointgold

Jo Ellen said:


> That's not exactly clear to me, PG.


 
Of course it is. It's been made clear to you before. :wave:


----------



## fostermom

Interesting. I have a friend who breeds goldens and all of her dogs are inside dogs. I think she has 6-8 dogs. She also shows them. But they are not kenneled outside. Matter of fact, she took over one of her co-owned dogs to breed her and found out she had been living in a kennel, so she bought out the other co-owner's interest in the dog so that she could adopt her out to an indoor home.


----------



## PeanutsMom

fostermom said:


> Interesting. I have a friend who breeds goldens and all of her dogs are inside dogs. I think she has 6-8 dogs. She also shows them. But they are not kenneled outside. Matter of fact, she took over one of her co-owned dogs to breed her and found out she had been living in a kennel, so she bought out the other co-owner's interest in the dog so that she could adopt her out to an indoor home.


Your friend sounds like a very caring person  How great for the pup that she was able to go be inside with a family. Goldens are so clingy and people oriented.


----------



## Pointgold

fostermom said:


> Interesting. I have a friend who breeds goldens and all of her dogs are inside dogs. I think she has 6-8 dogs. She also shows them. But they are not kenneled outside. Matter of fact, she took over one of her co-owned dogs to breed her and found out she had been living in a kennel, so she bought out the other co-owner's interest in the dog so that she could adopt her out to an indoor home.


 
Whatever works, and as long as the dogs are happy and healthy. I make no apologies for how I care for my dogs. I know that they are absolutely safe from any hazards when I am not home and they aren't with me, and that they are comfortable and happy and still able to exercise and socialize with each other. They are content either in my kennel or in the house, and spend equal time in both. None have ever suffered any injuries, had to undergo surgery (other than altering once retired from any limited breeding career) and rarely, if ever are seen for anything other than routine veterinary care. They enjoy long, healthy lives and are well loved by us all.


----------



## vrocco1

My dogs are all inside dogs. I could not imagine if they were not with me all day. Jesse even comes to work with me sometimes. 

I know many breeders that have ten or twelve dogs in their house. It doesn't seem to be a problem to me. They are all very well adjusted and well taken care of. 

In fact, I can't imagine why anyone would leave a hunting dog outside. It is far easier for them to spend a winter's day in the field when they have no coat.

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## PeanutsMom

vrocco1 said:


> My dogs are all inside dogs. I could not imagine if they were not with me all day. Jesse even comes to work with me sometimes.
> 
> I know many breeders that have ten or twelve dogs in their house. It doesn't seem to be a problem to me. They are all very well adjusted and well taken care of.
> 
> In fact, I can't imagine why anyone would leave a hunting dog outside. It is far easier for them to spend a winter's day in the field when they have no coat.
> 
> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


 I hope your being sarcastic,lol? I can't imagine having ten goldens in my house. I can barely move in the kitchen with three at my feet.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Mine are inside dogs too. I just couldn't bear to leave them by themselves outside. My two are the typical "must be attached to my people" goldens.


----------



## ShadowsParents

Pointgold said:


> Mine are both inside our home, and inside our I/O kennel. No dogs are ever outside in either our yard or the 2 acre dog yard unattended. I've elaborated as to how our dogs are kept more than once, as have most all the other breeders on this forum, and provided photos. My dogs are happy, extremely well socialized, healthy and active. :wave:


Somehow I don't think the average person is going to have a kennel of your quality! lol. If I did, I would not be against S&H using it from time to time.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Buffy & Abby are inside dogs but during the Spring, Summer & Fall they spend the afternoon outside in our fenced yard if there is no sign of rain. We live in the country and the gates are both locked. We leave them plenty of water and have never had a problem. They love to chase the buzzards in the air! I'd rather they enjoy the sunshine and keep themselves occupied getting some exercise instead of sleeping in the house.


----------



## Maggies mom

ShadowsParents said:


> Somehow I don't think the average person is going to have a kennel of your quality! lol. If I did, I would not be against S&H using it from time to time.


I agree Angie...If I had the land to do it than I would and would use it when the dogs were muddy or wet from swimming and would have it set up that there was a grooming style bath tub in there. I actually went by a co workers house the other day and she has kennels/ runs to the outside, setup in her basement... It was a pretty neat setup.


----------



## vrocco1

PeanutsMom said:


> I hope your being sarcastic,lol? I can't imagine having ten goldens in my house. I can barely move in the kitchen with three at my feet.


What! Me! Sarcastic? Never happens. LOL

Really, I can't remember the last time I was not sarcastic.  Sometimes my sarcasm even confuses me.


----------



## cham

I guess you would call my dogs inside dogs. But if I had the land and a completely secure enclosure, I would have no problem with leaving the dogs out while I ran to the store or what ever. Unfortunately, my neighborhood is too busy and the houses are too close to one another to do that. I really don't know whether or not my dogs would be happy outdoors all day, I know at daycare if the weather is good they are outside all day long. 
I guess I don't see a problem as long as the dog has water food and a secure safe shelter from the wx, and comes indoors when they want to, if they want to.


----------



## Heidi36oh

All my dogs I ever had where inside dogs, being from Germany, I never knew of an outside dog over there.


----------



## PeanutsMom

Heidi36oh said:


> All my dogs I ever had where inside dogs, being from Germany, I never knew of an outside dog over there.


I wish I didn't know of any here. I pass by the saddest faces tied to trees. The saddest are the ones that I have seen tied to these trees since I moved to this neighborhood 4 years ago  I seriously have never passed and not seen these dogs attached to their trees. It breaks my heart but is legal here as long as the chain is not too short:no:


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky is an inside dog. 

When weather is nice I have to get him in the house using treats. The other day he didn't come when I called and I planned to drag him in the house before I went to bed...but forgot about him. So he had his first and hopefully only night out "camping". 

It would really help if he would bark to get in like any normal dog, but he just finds a place and rolls up in a ball to sleep. He is perfectly fine sleeping outside and spending most of his time outside...as long as it is not hot.

I don't hound people who have to or choose to keep their dogs outside unless the dogs are showing problems indicative of lack of attention. A well behaved dog is a happy dog and dogs can be perfectly fine outside if they are exercised, played with and given sufficient attention. 

Having time with the family is much more important then whether the dog is outside or inside.


----------



## Thor's Mom

Thor's an inside dog. He likes being outside, except during thundersorms, but only if we're with him. We wanted a pet and a companion, not "just" a dog.
Nothing for nothing, why in the world would you pay really good money for a purebred dog and then leave him/her outside alone with no one to love and where he/she could be stolen, run away or worse???


----------



## marshab1

Attached to a tree all the time and being left in a fenced in yard or enclosure for a few hours is 2 different things. And when we let Tinkerbell out she is on a chain. but as soon as she is on the porch she is off the chain. And while Tinkerbell is a people loving lap dog, there are times when she is so happy and content laying on the porch that I have to almost carry her in to the house at night. 

I think that it depends on your dog, on where you live, and the circumstances. Most dogs like to be outside at least a little. And they should be outside at times, just like we tell our kids to play outside. And I think that probably the happiest dogs are those that get to spend as much time outside as they want and as much time with their people as they want.


----------



## PeanutsMom

"Attached to a tree all the time and being left in a fenced in yard or enclosure for a few hours is 2 different things."

I totally agree, I didn't mean for it to come out like that if it did. Mine sometimes spend an entire day outside when it's a nice and were in and out. I'd actually leave them out more in the daytime if they didn't bark and knock on the door when we went in. My issue is mostly with the outdoor dogs who never see their people and if they do they cannot reach them, the dogs are matted, and are obviously nothing more than the remnants of what was once a cute little puppy to these people and is now banished to a life as a lawn ornament. I get very upset over this but there is nothing I can do.


----------



## marshab1

PeanutsMom said:


> "Attached to a tree all the time and being left in a fenced in yard or enclosure for a few hours is 2 different things."
> 
> I totally agree, I didn't mean for it to come out like that if it did.


It didn't to me. And now it definitely won't to anyone else But it also just happened to be exactly what popped into my head when I started reading the many posts. And I just think it is important that people realize there is a difference.


----------



## TonyRay

Our girls are insiders.
we warm there food in the microwave.
we let them sleep with us if they want,
any couch of ours is there couch also.
they think they are human and we do absolutley nothing to discouage it..
that's how we treat our girls..


----------



## PeanutsMom

TonyRay said:


> Our girls are insiders.
> we warm there food in the microwave.
> we let them sleep with us if they want,
> any couch of ours is there couch also.
> they think they are human and we do absolutley nothing to discouage it..
> that's how we treat our girls..


Exactly  Heck, I walk in and catch the human kids sharing their yogurt with Peanut, licking their spoons, and instead of of telling them to quit I laugh and grab the camera. Sometimes it is so easy to forget they are dogs. lol


----------



## monomer

Our two go in and out pretty much as they please... I just function as the doorman and they bark out their wishes to me. When outside they have free run of the whole backyard and the shelter of the garage via a doggie door. Rarely are they ever home alone... I teach and my wife works part time and both our schedules rarely match and when we do go somewhere together, we ALL go. So for the maybe once or twice a week when the dogs have to stay home alone, they are usually in the house if its less than a hour and if any longer they are outside.


----------



## BeauShel

Mine are all inside dogs but if Bama had his way, he would stay outside all day if I would be there throwing the tennis balls for him. Plus in Florida it gets to hot for them to be outside all day long. There favorite time is to roll in the grass when the sun is straight overhead and I tease them they are getting their suntan. 
If you have a safe and secure pen with shade and dog house it if fine for a short periods of time if the weather is not to hot or cold.


----------



## Aprilpa

5 of mine are indoor. I do have a fenced yard so they can come and go as they please. I also serve as a doorman most of the day. They will scratch to let me know if they need in or out. The big girls can actually pull the doorknob down and open the door themselves! They do have dog boxes in the yard and if it is a nice day they stay out most of the day. Sometimes I will leave the door open and they will come in and out. Most of the time they are sprawled out on the porch soaking up the sun.

My other dog is strictly outdoors. I wouldn't have planned it that way, but she was scheduled to be euth'd and I brought her here temporarily. That was almost 5 years ago and nobody has ever wanted her. So I guess she is mine. She doesn't get along with the other dogs and does prefer to be out. If we get super cold weather in the winter, she does come in to the basement and she will stay in a crate. If it gets too hot in the summer, we will make similar arrangements to rotate her through with the other dogs. But 95% of the time she is in her own area of the yard.


----------



## Thalie

Mine are inside/outside. I have a fenced in yard and the back door is open all the time when we are home (weather permitting). They are crated inside during the day when we are out, are with us as soon as somebody gets home but sleep outside. Their setup is a concrete floored roofed kennel with an elevated dog house and decking. They are dry, well protected from the elements and it never gets really cold out here. I would not leave them out in the yard for the day (too much risk of accidents/evasions/nuisances) or in their kennel (it gets too warm too quickly in Louisiana). From my perception, they do not resent any of the set-ups: crate, kennel or with us, each thing has its place in our daily life.


----------



## Jakes mom

*sorry ...long winded*

Ours are outside. We lived on a farm 6 miles out of town for 5 years, and last year bought a house/23.5 acres right on the edge of a small town (and we are considered inside city limits). On the farm, they had the run of the place, they both stuck close to home. They alerted us to anything out of the ordinary. If there was a snowstorm/blizzard/temp drop...both were inside for the duration and until the temp was above dangerous for them. Thunderstorms...inside...Jake is terrified. If they were sick or injured...inside. Temp is too hot...inside. Honey has a pool in the summer (Jake just drinks out of it, he doesn't like water) Here at the new house..same thing, but, they have to be in the kennel/pen if no one is outside. Their pen and dog house is huge, tarped from wind, door way covered so wind doesn't blow in. Since we are on the edge of town, they cannot run. We tried, but they wandered in to town and chased cats and small dogs. There are some very "not so nice" people in this town that have problems with loose dogs, and poisen them, so..am not taking the chance. I do chores at 6:30 am, I let them out to run with me, they "kennel up" on command, and get breakfast. In the evenings at chore time, we do our rounds, when the 4 wheeler was working we went for a mile run, now we (I...:uhoh walk because the 4 wheeler is broke...but they both know when I dump that last scoop of feed, its time to go!!! We come back, I tell them supper time...Jake waits for me to come out with their food...he dashes for the kennel and waits for me to put it in the bowl. If we are outside doing something, the dogs are loose the whole time we are out, like tonight I mowed, they were out with me for over 4 hours. Jake and Honey are farm dogs...they like to be outside...but I will stress that if Jake makes it known he wants in, I let him. They both at times just like to come in, they know where they are not to go in the house, and they know that I'm very gullable also. This past winter because of the cold, they were inside for about a month, and didn't go back out full time until the temp was up enough for them to return. Both dogs are house broke. My intentions when Jake begins to start having a hard time, he will be inside. All MY (meaning...since I began living on my own) dogs have been inside/outside dogs. Growing up, no animals were allowed in the house, unless I snuck them in (and I did that alot). My dogs aren't deprived of love and human contact being outside, nor are they not sociable with the family. They are both very loving and take commands very seriously. (Honey has more commands because she is the working dog of the two) My neighbor comments all the time about how well behaved they are. I guess my feeling is, everyone does things in ways that suit their lifestyle...when I lived in the big city, yes, my dog was inside, as I lived in an apartment...but I live in the country again now, and these dogs are outside the majority. They have shelter, excercise, food/water, and time with the family and they are happy as can beeeeeee... Now, I know Jake wouldn't argue being in the house more, but Honey would...I just let them tell me when they really want to come in for a bit. I know this is long, but after reading all the other posts against outside, I just wanted it known that I love my dogs very much, and they are not deprived or uncared for, and are part of our family.


----------



## M & M goldens

Celeigh said:


> Inside. Although most of the year I have the back doors open so they can go in and out as they please. Mostly they are in.


Me too. Mine are inside and the slider is open so they can go in and out. Besides where would Maggie sleep, she likes my son, Nick's bed because she can look out the window to the front.


----------



## 3 goldens

None of the pointers we had when I was growing up would have liked being indoors. I think the English Setters would have liked it, and I did keep Pixie indoors for a couple of months after I got her--got her when she was orphaned at 4 weeks.


----------



## daisydogmom

Daisy is strictly an inside dog. She HATES being outside without her people. Even if I just run inside for a second to check on dinner, she just sits by the gate and pouts. My old dog Sadie was the same way, too. We have a very nice fenced-in yard, but I can't (and don't want to) leave her outside unattended for more than a minute. We live on a busy street and my neighbor's kids like to bug her when she's outside behind the fence. 

Daisy seems to love following me and my son around the house all day long, playing, and begging for food. She goes for leash walks two times a day, so she's getting exercise as well. I honestly feel like the indoor/outdoor thing really depends on the individual dog's needs and personality (in my humble opinion).


----------



## tannernoodle

Jakes mom said:


> Ours are outside. We lived on a farm 6 miles out of town for 5 years, and last year bought a house/23.5 acres right on the edge of a small town (and we are considered inside city limits). On the farm, they had the run of the place, they both stuck close to home. They alerted us to anything out of the ordinary. If there was a snowstorm/blizzard/temp drop...both were inside for the duration and until the temp was above dangerous for them. Thunderstorms...inside...Jake is terrified. If they were sick or injured...inside. Temp is too hot...inside. Honey has a pool in the summer (Jake just drinks out of it, he doesn't like water) Here at the new house..same thing, but, they have to be in the kennel/pen if no one is outside. Their pen and dog house is huge, tarped from wind, door way covered so wind doesn't blow in. Since we are on the edge of town, they cannot run. We tried, but they wandered in to town and chased cats and small dogs. There are some very "not so nice" people in this town that have problems with loose dogs, and poisen them, so..am not taking the chance. I do chores at 6:30 am, I let them out to run with me, they "kennel up" on command, and get breakfast. In the evenings at chore time, we do our rounds, when the 4 wheeler was working we went for a mile run, now we (I...:uhoh walk because the 4 wheeler is broke...but they both know when I dump that last scoop of feed, its time to go!!! We come back, I tell them supper time...Jake waits for me to come out with their food...he dashes for the kennel and waits for me to put it in the bowl. If we are outside doing something, the dogs are loose the whole time we are out, like tonight I mowed, they were out with me for over 4 hours. Jake and Honey are farm dogs...they like to be outside...but I will stress that if Jake makes it known he wants in, I let him. They both at times just like to come in, they know where they are not to go in the house, and they know that I'm very gullable also. This past winter because of the cold, they were inside for about a month, and didn't go back out full time until the temp was up enough for them to return. Both dogs are house broke. My intentions when Jake begins to start having a hard time, he will be inside. All MY (meaning...since I began living on my own) dogs have been inside/outside dogs. Growing up, no animals were allowed in the house, unless I snuck them in (and I did that alot). My dogs aren't deprived of love and human contact being outside, nor are they not sociable with the family. They are both very loving and take commands very seriously. (Honey has more commands because she is the working dog of the two) My neighbor comments all the time about how well behaved they are. I guess my feeling is, everyone does things in ways that suit their lifestyle...when I lived in the big city, yes, my dog was inside, as I lived in an apartment...but I live in the country again now, and these dogs are outside the majority. They have shelter, excercise, food/water, and time with the family and they are happy as can beeeeeee... Now, I know Jake wouldn't argue being in the house more, but Honey would...I just let them tell me when they really want to come in for a bit. I know this is long, but after reading all the other posts against outside, I just wanted it known that I love my dogs very much, and they are not deprived or uncared for, and are part of our family.


See, my golden would have been in HEAVEN where you live!!!! When we bought our house and put up the fence, all he wanted to do was hang out outside and watch the world go by  A far, he would have LOVED!


----------



## Aprilpa

I really think most of them are like 2 year olds who want whatever they can't have. :uhoh:

If they are outside, they want in. If they are in, they want out. But given the option to leave the door open all day so they have they choice, and you will find all of them out in the yard. They apparently just want the _option _of being able to know where I am and being able to get to me on a whim. 

It is the same with toys. They each have their favorites, but let someone else pick up something, and it suddenly becomes the most coveted toy in the house. The Goldens are the worst about hoarding toys. There are times I will find one of them with a toy in their mouth, one between their front legs, and they will be laying on top of several more. They don't really want them all, they just don't want anyone else to have them either. :doh:

It's like living with toddlers all the time.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

PeanutsMom said:


> I wish I didn't know of any here. I pass by the saddest faces tied to trees. The saddest are the ones that I have seen tied to these trees since I moved to this neighborhood 4 years ago  I seriously have never passed and not seen these dogs attached to their trees. It breaks my heart but is legal here as long as the chain is not too short:no:


 
This just makes my heart ache. It's so sad and I* HATE* to see dogs always out tied up.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

We have under-foot dogs or under-chair dogs. For short, we call them underdogs. 

Opus was a by-my-side dog. Cham's term is velcro dog. I think that because in her early life Opus and family moved so often, she was worried that if we were out of sight for too long that we would disappear. When we lived on the boat she did enjoy lying on deck and sunning herself while we were in the cabin below. But after we bought a house and moved onshore it was almost 3 years before she would go outside alone and sit by the pool leaving us inside. 

Natasha and Bob are inside dogs that are out as much as caninely possible. Our yard is not fenced... unless it is for just a minute and a quick potty break while I can keep an eye on them through the window... if they are outside then we are out with them. However we do allowed in the pool area unsupervised. And Bob will just hang out by the pool or in the pool for hours and hours.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

All 8 of my dogs are inside dogs. They all prefer being wherever I am. My DREAM is to one day have a set up like PG's - and I'd fill it with rescue dogs! I love the idea of having a set up like that. Some day!


----------



## Ruger

Definately inside... all of our dogs have been inside dogs. Only once, my Molliegirl was forced to stay outside for a lil while while we had to stay with a friend do to no good circumstances and it broke our heart. She got so hot and looked so miserable... we snuck her in whenever he wasnt home... and we didnt stay long. I think they should have the choice to go out as much as possible, if they like. But goldens are such people dogs I think they, for the most part, love to be in around their humans . 

And I agree I HATE to see dogs on chains... it really makes me mad! There are a lotta pit breeders in this area and Im not a huge fan of pits- but they are all on these short short chains and its just so wrong!!! No wonder they get so mean, bless their hearts.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Keeping a dog chained up to me is one of the worst forms of "passive" cruelty. When I see dogs tied up it makes me feel so sad.


----------



## chris428

Inside, and he sleeps in our room. Every morning he wakes me up with a big kiss to go out.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Growing up we always had indoor dogs. And our two now are indoor dogs. They wake next to us in bed, watch TV with us on the couch... heck, even hopped in the shower or bath once or twice LOL. I want to enjoy my pets to the fullest... and hug and kiss my pets. I think dogs who can enjoy life both indoor and outdoor (according to their whim) are really going to love life!! But for those dogs who are sequestered outside and NOT allowed in, even if they want in... now that is emphatically sad to me!!


----------



## Pointgold

I have never, nor would I ever, chain or tie out a dog. I steadfastly believe that for us, our situation is the best of both worlds for our dogs. They enjoy regular house time, are out with us when we are working around the property, and when we are not home they are in a safe, stimulating environment where they can be active and enjoy each others company. And Kelly (my friend/"kennel helper") comes daily with Sydney (the Saint Bernard puppy) so that Sydney can run and play safely. Kelly herself enjoys coming to play with everyone and because she likes being in the kennel.


----------



## olik

inside and only this way,because they are our fur kids and we love them very much.


----------



## MrsTaylor

This has been such a debate between me and my folks, hubby and i got our Golden 4 months ago (she's 21 months) and the breeder had taken her back as previous owner (elderly man) had died and his wife couldn't handle her. Its apparent they bothered very little with her, she was kept outside and was initially extremely anxious indoors... which lessoned very quickly after she realised thats were we stay and she is still anxious in the car.

We have a secure back yard with a barn and so began with keeping her outdoors during the day when my husband and I were at work. I came home everyday at lunchtime to her for 40 minutes to an hour to give her company but usually she was sleeping in the barn

an incident at our property (we rent) meant my husband wanted to keep her indoors (we had a CCTV camera stolen (it clearly wasnt hooked up as yet so probably just a chancer) but hubby was concerned someone was trying to steal her. This coincided with cold snowy weather so we kept her in during day (again i came home at lunch to walk her or let her out) and she got so comfortable with that arrangement that we just continued to keep her in.
we've had no accidents in the house, she is calm when i leave and usually ignores me to work with her kong toy. i'm happy keeping her indoors and she always is happy to go back in straight after she has peed etc outdoors

lately my parents (who sometimes come out to her when i cant get away from work) have been encouraging us to keep her outdoors again during the day, saying shes an outdoors dog and she'll be happier but in my heart i know shes happier inside. 
we have a large living room and sun room that she spends her time in, its airy, and plenty of space and i feel shes happier there, but when they start saying that I worry that maybe she'd be better outdoors too,


seeing all these responses has reiterated that I should trust my own judgement and let her stay where shes happiest.

maybe in the summer i'll leave her out for a short period between when i go back to work and finish for the day which is about 3 hours, but for now i'll keep her in


----------



## goldy1

You said it best "*but in my heart i know shes happier inside".
*Listen to YOUR heart. She's definitely better inside especially when you aren't home. For too many reasons to list.


----------



## Jim and Hank

You cannot just use your heart in making this decision - you have to watch you dog and she what she wants. My current pack like being near me - inside or out - but I had a golden that thrived outside - wanted to be there all the time so I gave that to her. She was very happy and I enjoyed making her happy, that is part of what being a dog owner is. Watch her and let her tell you what she wants - likely that will change over the course of the year too!


----------



## loveyrgolden

My golden boys have always been inside dogs and so will the new gr puppy.
Goldens and dogs in general are companion animals
they can become sad and lonely if left alone for long periods
they like to be part of the pack
us their family
They are wonderful inside and a great addition to the family


----------



## Yuki

Inside? Only inside is not enough for my kids sadly.....he's always on my bed and messes it up! Often my cats join him and though I have a big bed they don't leave space for me. :doh: I can't get angry cuz they're sooooo cute and sleeping/snoring peacefully. 

I know I spoil them too much.


----------



## MrsTaylor

we've had cold but sunny weather here since the weekend, so we let our golden be outside over the weekend for a while, we event spent time with her out there too,and it was great walking weather for her as well, she loves to chill in the sun. the difficulty for us is we currently rent a property (saving to buy) and where we live is quiet an old house which doesn't have a back door, the only entry is via a side porch, so to take our lady out we need to put the lad on and lead her out to the back enclosed yard. there is a sun room which she lays in just off our living area too, anyhow, i trialed time outside this weekend again, to see does she prefer outside, but after doing her stuff and laying for a while she was at the gate waiting to come back in, i think our girl really prefers indoors with us. when its the good weather i'll consider half the day outdoors and letting her indoors after i come home at lunch, but again because of previous safety worries we'll see. either way she always prefers being where we are


----------



## thorbreafortuna

That's the key. Yes, Goldens love the outdoors WITH their people. My Thor lives indoor with me, sleeps in my bed and chills on my couch but we also spend as much time outdoors together as I possibly can facilitate; hiking, walking, jogging, swimming in good weather. That's the stuff he loves. But when all is said and done, he wants to be in the same room as I am. I don't in fact have a yard, but even when I am visiting at a house with one, he won't stay outside without me. I go in, he's at the door within seconds. I also don't think it's safe to leave them outside for long periods unattended.


----------



## Charliethree

Even with 'company', (I have four dogs), they don't choose to spend much time outside by 'themselves' - five - ten minutes max. If I am out there with them, for sure, they would spend all day outside, but as soon as I head for the house, they are on their way, in the door, right behind me. When they go, out one at a time, on a 'business trip' it is simply that 'business', and right back inside. When I go out or leave for work they are safely inside, they are 'family', that is where they should be. I hear all too often dogs left outside when owners go to work, the barking, the howling, or running the fence line and growling/barking when I go by, clearly they are not happy there by themselves.


----------



## Ipullhondasout

Wow! Lots of strong opinions about them being inside. All of my dogs have been inside dogs. Belle is asleep right beside me now. With that being said, I'm planning on Cheif being an outside dog. Actually met with a guy to build a kennel today. With a 9, 5, and 5 month old my wife said no way to another hair shedding dog. Cheif will be a working/hunting dog and his kennel will be very nice. Concrete chain link and covered. His dog house will be elevated and very nice. I live on 40 acres and I'm assuming he'll spend the first few months inside but will probably spend more time in his pen than inside especially after training starts. That's the plan as of now. Once he's here my wife will probably have him in the bed though. We've had outside dogs that loved it and they live just as happy as my lap dog here now. Once he knows the property I hope he can Diana's he pleases. Like I said, that's the plan. Depending on his personality, I'm hoping that when I'm with him the only thing he's going to want to do is fetch or chase something. When we're not hunting he'll be chilling waiting on the next hunt.


----------

